# Would Grease Work in a Honda HS50 Auger Tranny?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Those of you who have a Honda HS50 snowblower know that the auger gearbox is a closed system and does not have a drain/fill plug like all other Honda snowblowers.

I have a HS50 and was thinking if it would be okay to install a grease zerk and just pump in some grease for this gear case? I think it calls for 75-90W oil but wonder if grease would also work.

The only way to determine if there is any oil in this gearbox is to dismantle it. This machine is 35 years old plus and have no idea if seals have leaked out oil over the years.

I see that the seals are still available but just wondering if i can use grease instead.

Thanks in advance for your input.

???


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

should be no issues with using some 00 grease, but i would also drill and tap a vent hole to open when you fill it. put a plug in the vent hole when filled . 
with no vent and a zerk, you run a strong risk of blowing out the seals


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

i wouldn't. if it calls from gear oil than it most likely has needle bearings inside and the grease won't get to them . 
if it's apart for seals why not drill and tap for a 1/8th npt fill and drain dead bottom and about 1/2 way up


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I’m not that familiar with the older HS series, but perhaps it has only one (drain/fill) plug at the bottom (like older Yamahas do)?
If that’s the case you drain them as usual but fill them in ‘service position’


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> I’m not that familiar with the older HS series, but perhaps it has only one (drain/fill) plug at the bottom (like older Yamahas do)?
> If that’s the case you drain them as usual but fill them in ‘service position’


on the 50 it is a completely closed unit. fortunately Honda improved on the design in all later models with drain/fill plugs.


----------

